# Chuck Question



## Andrew M (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally gonna break down and buy a chuck, so I can expand my turning capabilities. Really kinda set on one of these two chucks due to money. Which one would you suggest and why? Other suggestions are welcome as well.

Barracuda2: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC3000C.html?concept=3

Grizzly: http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6265

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith (Oct 27, 2013)

You should check packardwoodworks.com, they have the Nova precision Midi on sale for 99.99. if you don't mind using tommy bars, its a heck of a deal and its a Nova so all the Nova jaws will fit. The thing I like about it is if you go with a Nova and want a different chuck later on and have bought several jaw sets, t you don't have to buy new jaws. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Andrew M (Oct 27, 2013)

Keith said:


> You should check packardwoodworks.com, they have the Nova precision Midi on sale for 99.99. if you don't mind using tommy bars, its a heck of a deal and its a Nova so all the Nova jaws will fit. The thing I like about it is if you go with a Nova and want a different chuck later on and have bought several jaw sets, t you don't have to buy new jaws. Just my 2 cents worth.


Well I don't have any experience with any of the 3 tightening systems, but the tommy bars seem like a lot of hassle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 27, 2013)

Andrew M said:


> Finally gonna break down and buy a chuck, so I can expand my turning capabilities. Really kinda set on one of these two chucks due to money. Which one would you suggest and why? Other suggestions are welcome as well.
> 
> Barracuda2: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC3000C.html?concept=3
> 
> Grizzly: http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6265


I've been thinking about getting one myself and wondering which would be a good one that doesn't break the bank .
Maybe some more folks will chime in ? I think there may be a thread somewhere on WB about chucks ??? Yep here's one. http://woodbarter.com/threads/lets-talk-chucks.6191/


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 27, 2013)

I have used the Barracuda 3000C coming on 2 years and I use it in production mode a lot of the time. It has worked very well and I dont think you would be disappointed. I got mine from Amazon with Prime free shipping. I bought the Super Nova chuck 6 months ago and really prefer the Barracuda for what I do.


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 27, 2013)

Here is another thread on chucks.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/lets-talk-chucks.6191/


----------



## ButchC (Oct 27, 2013)

Love my Nova G3. +1 on the compatibility of the jaws.

Butch


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 28, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> I have used the Barracuda 3000C coming on 2 years and I use it in production mode a lot of the time. It has worked very well and I dont think you would be disappointed. I got mine from Amazon with Prime free shipping. I bought the Super Nova chuck 6 months ago and really prefer the Barracuda for what I do.



I gotta ask----what feature or capabilities do you enjoy with the barracuda over the Super Nova?


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 28, 2013)

I assume you have a 1X8 spindle.
Most of my chucks are Nova’s and the G3 will do anything on a 12” lathe. The G3 will accept all jaws sets except the very largest (it will accept them, you just aren’t supposed to). The G3 is available on the bay for $126 including insert and shipping.
If you have a 1.25X8 spindle I would go with the SN2 or the 100mm Hurricane.
I have no experience with the PSI or Grizzly chucks. The only drawback I see is that they both seem to offer only 4-5 jaw sets where Nova offers 12+.


----------



## Andrew M (Oct 28, 2013)

After doing a ton of more research, I think I have decided to go with the grizzly. It is the same chuck as one of the vicmarcs which is supposed to be a really good chuck. Best I can read and figure out all of vicmarcs jaws are compatible with it which gives me a large variety of jaws. I also really like the thought of the Allen key tightening system over the other ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 28, 2013)

I wasn't sure if that was the vicmarc clone or not. I have heard lots of good things about it on other forums and you should have a good selection of jaws.


----------



## Andrew M (Oct 28, 2013)

Also for future reference I was just informed nova jaws are compatible with that grizzly chuck as well. Went by a friends house who owns that grizzly chuck, and he has several sets of nova jaws that he runs on it.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 28, 2013)

I've got a couple of the grizzly chucks, and I use them a lot. With that said, they're not exactly the same as the Vicmarc chucks... Same hole pattern but not the same quality. The jaw slides are a bit sloppy on all three of my Grizzly chucks. They work fine, but they're definitely not the same as my Vicmarc chuck.

The Hurricane chucks are really interesting to me... I think I'm going to try one next time around. The folks I know who've bought them seem quite happy with them, and they're quite a bit cheaper than Vicmarc. In truth, there are a number of good chucks on the market, so you'll probably be fine with whatever you choose.


----------



## Andrew M (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I realize in all reality that for $300 cheaper it won't be the same quality. I'd love to go with a vicmarc but that's not really an option right now.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 28, 2013)

Andrew M said:


> Well I realize in all reality that for $300 cheaper it won't be the same quality. I'd love to go with a vicmarc but that's not really an option right now.


I don't blame you! I own one Vicmarc, but I probably won't ever buy another... Great chuck but way too expensive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 28, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> I gotta ask----what feature or capabilities do you enjoy with the barracuda over the Super Nova?


I like the jaws on the Barracuda a little better for my bangle work. Its also a lighter weight chuck and it doesn't have as much mass to slow down once it is up an spinning, which speeds up my production work a little. The Nova is a lot beefier and probably better for large HFs.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't have any experience with Grizzley, but I have had good luck with PennState stuff and true to their word they stand behind their product. I am currently running several Nova chucks and also a WoodRiver from WoodCraft. The WoodRiver chuck received reviews similar to PennState's Barracuda. That review claimed the WoodRiver & Barracuda are lower grade than Nova but I have been satisfied and have not been able to notice any real difference.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 31, 2013)

I've recently switched over to using a SuperNova2; prior to this I used a PennState "utility chuck", and my turning club has a couple of other chucks I've used (Oneway Stronghold I think.)

1) Tommy bars are definitely not as convenient as a key (which leaves your other hand to hold the workpiece in position.)
2) A "geared key" is not as good as an Allen/hex key (like my SuperNova2, the Grizzly and I guess the Vicmarc) or square-head key (like the Hurricane and some other brands)

IMO, YMMV, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

